# Age to Sleep Through Night



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

we brought Comet home at 8 weeks, on a saturday and I think Tuesday night he went straight through and that was it for good.

he does fidget like crazy all night long, lots of tossing and turning. I'd wait till you hear actual barks and whines before going out. Your pup may just be chasing small animals and water bottles in her sleep.

In fact in the last week or so (he'll be 15 weeks tomorrow, wow) gets up with me at 5:45 and when i open the crate he jumps out, licks my face, wags the tail and then jumps on his dog bed and chews a toy. Takes him about 5 minutes to realize he needs to go out! weird as he last went 8 hours earlier.


----------



## kercolano (Jul 20, 2009)

Hazel does the same thing. She is almost 9 weeks old. My DH takes her out one last time around midnight and she can make it to about 5:30. I'm a light sleeper too and her rustling and banging around in her crate always wake me and make me think she needs to go out. 

She refuses to sleep on bedding in her crate - she sleeps right on the plastic tray thing in the bottom, so along with the banging around, there is the racket from her claws scrabbling all night long :doh:.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Gilmour was ok at around 10/11 weeks. Problem is, I have to get up myself twice a night. He just looks at me like I'm real stoopid for waking him up LOL

No, his thing is waking me up 30 min before the alarm goes off because he wants to play with the ****** cat on the other side of the gate.


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

kercolano said:


> Hazel does the same thing. She is almost 9 weeks old. My DH takes her out one last time around midnight and she can make it to about 5:30. I'm a light sleeper too and her rustling and banging around in her crate always wake me and make me think she needs to go out.
> 
> She refuses to sleep on bedding in her crate - she sleeps right on the plastic tray thing in the bottom, so along with the banging around, there is the racket from her claws scrabbling all night long :doh:.


I was gonna comment on your image in another thread this am. I have a similar one on my desktop here at work, its funny how they pass out on their back, feet up and twisted to the side.

also, same wiht the plastic tray, we have a towel tossed in he may occasionall use as a pillow, but he's def a "pass out on the hardwood/tile" kind of dog.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

They are all different, but by 15 weeks they should be good for 8 hours. Work on a "settle" command during the day (lie down, go to bed/crate) and try using it in the night if she starts to fuss. That still works for Casey (age 2 1/2) if he tries to get me out of bed too early on the weekend! Also, tire her out with play/walks in the evening. Good luck! This phase only seems to last a long time.


----------



## Brody's Mom (Jul 20, 2009)

Brody also was sleeping through at about 8 weeks. He gets restless too around 2 - 3am, but finds a comfy position (also on the hard plastic rather than his bedding) and drifts off to sleep again. I would try waiting out her fidgeting unless she whines or barks. She just may surprise you!


----------



## Minnesota Rosie (Jul 28, 2009)

Rosie does some fidgeting in her crate at night, but we leave her alone and she settles back down. There have been a couple nights when she would whine a little, then go back to sleep. She's almost 9 weeks old, and we put her to bed between 10:00 and 11:00. She gets up around 6:30 - 7:00 in the morning.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

10 1/2 weeks Bailey would sleep throught the night. Once in a while she would have an accident in her crate at night, she hasn't now in over a week. I took the divider out, so if she did have an accident that she wouldn't have to lay in it.


----------



## yukari3 (Feb 3, 2009)

Mickey never had an accident in a crate and he sleeps through. Right now he is 9.5 weeks old. I usually put him out for pee at 10.30 or 11.00 pm then put him in the crate and wake him up at 6.00 am. I am not sure that he does some fidgeting in his crate (also on hard plastic) at night because I sleep upstairs. But I never once hear the whining or crying.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends on the puppy. Gibby slept through the night from his very first night. He also didn't wet his Sherpa carrier on the plane ride (in cabin) from Florida to California and he was only 7.5 weeks. He didn't pee when we let him out in the airport parking lot on the puppy pad, so we had to just drive home, and he promptly went on the grass at our house. He must have held it for like 7-8 hours. I guess he has a huge bladder...? Now at 1 year old, he only probably pees 3 times a day (well, except for trying to mark bushes multiple times on our walks :doh. I take him out many times throughout the day, but he doesn't always pee, and we'll just play and come back in. When we wake up in the morning, he lays in bed cuddling and playing with my hair and doesn't even want to go out until like past 9 AM, so we've pretty much always been able to sleep in. OK, now you guys hate me, right? LOL. I got lucky with this one. I bet my next puppy will be hell on wheels in every way possible, including potty training. :bowl:


----------



## tbliss (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks everyonefor the advice. The past two nights we made it through the night with only minimal restlessness during the night, but no barking until 5:30 when we took her out. I guess we had been getting up with Maevis unnecessarily every night! :doh:


----------



## KandasMom (Aug 2, 2009)

She refuses to sleep on bedding in her crate - she sleeps right on the plastic tray thing in the bottom, so along with the banging around, there is the racket from her claws scrabbling all night long

<< My puppy Kanda does that too...she will not sleep on the bedding...and will dig it until she is laying on plastic lol :bowl:


----------



## max935 (Jul 28, 2009)

Jesse is now 12 weeks old and still needs to get up once during the night She sleeps in the laundry, and will often have an accident if we don't get up during the night (generally about 3am) to let her out. She is fine during the day and will go to the door if she needs to go out, but won't whine or bark at night if she needs to go. Can be very frustrating!!


----------

